# Magnetic Quiver



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

Rare-Earth Magnets. very strong and every size.

http://www.indigo.com/magnets/neodymium-disc-magnet-small.html


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

red x said:


> Rare-Earth Magnets. very strong and every size.
> 
> http://www.indigo.com/magnets/neodymium-disc-magnet-small.html


Thanks!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Got mine at lowes, fit right in the holes of my fuse quiver like it was designed for them.


----------



## tooours (Apr 19, 2008)

I tried putting rare earths in my fuse satori tonight and was waiting for the glue to dry before I put the 2nd in and BAM!, I thought it exploded. Any part number you can give me? thanks Ryan


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

So I just remembered that I wanted to do this.
Will this work for Grim Reapers, or other Mechanical broadheads ? Is there any certain adhesive that I should use or not use ? Thanks


----------



## Old Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

red x said:


> Rare-Earth Magnets. very strong and every size.
> 
> http://www.indigo.com/magnets/neodymium-disc-magnet-small.html


Great link good to find a reasonably priced source ...... I did up my 3D quiver tubes with rare earth magnets in the bottom 4 tubes its great the arrows don't ever fall out ....


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't remember the parts numbers but I did epoxy mine in place.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

How did it work for you ? Any pictures?


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

can also find them at Radio Shack. I put some in my paintball gun for the trigger, but instead of putting them to attract each other I put them in to repel. smooth like butter, They were smaller round than a pencil eraser and maybe a 1/8" thick. but had enough power in them to hold together through my hand. 

watch your fingers as they will pinch the crap out of you easy if you get two close together, 

seen pictures of people who played with larger ones (size of hockey pucks) and lost finger tips. They really like to be together and can snap together several feet apart.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Wow. That'd be insane..


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

insane yes, cool yes, pictures nasty. 

Some of the picture I saw still had the finger tip and finger nail stuck between the magnets. ukey:

I got some at the house I used for some project I was doing. About the size of a dime. Can be mean little boogers and pinch the crap out of you. Larger one start getting dangerous if you don't respect their attraction. 

Get a decent size one and use it to find small springs or screws you drop on the floor or carpet. It will find and retrieve no problem.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

I might. 
I guess they'll have no problem holdiing a 380 grain arrow.


----------



## h3lman (Jan 9, 2010)

Try dealextreme if you're not in a hurry for delivery. If things are in stock they come quickly. Normally though things take about 2 weeks to get to Australia. (prices include delivery)

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.1105


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry no pics, I've swapped quivers due to having to find a riser mount to use my HHA sight. My brother has the old one and next time he is down I'll see if I can get some pics.

Paintball geek here too, my E2 and ego both have mag triggers. I've even removed the trigger spring in my buddy's old spyder and put magnets in it.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> Sorry no pics, I've swapped quivers due to having to find a riser mount to use my HHA sight. My brother has the old one and next time he is down I'll see if I can get some pics.
> 
> Paintball geek here too, my E2 and ego both have mag triggers. I've even removed the trigger spring in my buddy's old spyder and put magnets in it.


Uh oh, here you guys go talking paintball. I miss it so much :/ Hunting has replaced it, I played some D3 last year. I made a team out here called "UnderRated" and they play some SEPS as well. I miss my MacDev Droid :/

Pictures would be appreciated though !


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what part of the store has them does home depot sell them what part of the store are they magnets


----------



## csverret (Sep 13, 2010)

If you get the rare earth magnets, get the N52 rated not the N42. I put N52 magnests in my quiver and could literally slap the top of the quiver with them not being the holder portion and they would not fall out. If you put a piece of felt like you would on a drop away rest over it before you glue it in it makes it very silent. Otherwise there is an audible slap when it sticks to the magnet.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

csverret said:


> If you get the rare earth magnets, get the N52 rated not the N42. I put N52 magnests in my quiver and could literally slap the top of the quiver with them not being the holder portion and they would not fall out. If you put a piece of felt like you would on a drop away rest over it before you glue it in it makes it very silent. Otherwise there is an audible slap when it sticks to the magnet.


I'm going to PM you, but if you read this as well, can you post where you purchased your magnets ?


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Pics would be helpful in this thread.

Will these DIY versions hold mechanicals silently?


----------

